# Golden Retriever puppies settle down for a nap in big, fluffy pile.......



## PopsnTuff (Sep 20, 2020)

This is toooo cute not to share with others .....looks like half of them are not settling down, then there's always one who has to
hog up all the attention, lol....  

https://www.yahoo.com/news/golden-retriever-puppies-settle-down-110005623.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 20, 2020)

They are so adorable..I'd like to hug them all


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2020)

I'll take them.....awwwww !!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 21, 2020)

I'd be petting and kissing them all, pops!


----------



## macgeek (Sep 21, 2020)

my brother just got a golden puppy... growing fast...


----------

